# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Feeding Question

## ohayoukero

We stopped feeding our spadefoot tadpole the lettuce when it sprouted all limbs and started slowly absorbing its tail. The tail is now just about to disappear, I would say it is more than halfway gone. I also noticed that the little guy seems a bit more sedentary than usual, and likes to stay out of the water and position itself between rocks and little corners, as if it wants to hide. I want to make sure that it isn't starving or getting sick. When should I start feeding him again? This time with protein?

----------


## Carlos

Froglets will normally start feeding once tail is resorbed into body.  Food sized same or smaller than distance between froglet eyes is appropriate (wingless FF, pinhead crickets, etc.).

----------

